# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Qerim ujkani

## baba spec

Në këtë forum do të flasim për shkrimtarin e njohurQerim Ujkani.
Qerim Ujkani 
(1937-2015)

Ai leu në Pejë.Pas shkollimit ka punuar mësues dhe pastaj redaktor i 
emisioneve letrare në Radio Prishtina.Ai vdiq në në kryqytetin e Kosovës Prishtin.
Disa nga veprat më të njohura të tij ishin : Hullinat,Përralla e votrës,Deti ose poema
e shqetësueme,Tingujt e vendlindjes,Pagëzimet,Antisonetet,Pasthirmë,Gjaku im etj.

----------

